# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Կենտրոնական բանկը արգելել է գործակցությունը Western Union-ի հետ

## Artgeo

*ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՆԿԸ ԱՐԳԵԼԵԼ Է ԳՈՐԾԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ WESTERN UNION-Ի ՀԵՏ*

Հայաստանի Կենտրոնական բանկի խորհուրդը որոշում է կայացրել Հայաստանի տարածքում գործող բանկերին արգելել մասնակցել դրամական փոխանցումների Western Union միջազգային համակարգին: Այդ մասին հաղորդում է ԱՌԿԱ-ն: Կենտրոնական բանկը Հայաստանի բանկերին հանձնարարել է լուծարել Western Union-ի հետ պայմանագրերը, այդ պայմանագրերում առկա կարգի համաձայն: ԿԲ-ն այդ որոշումը պայմանավորել է բանկային համակարգի համար ռիսկերի առկայությամբ, ասելով, թե Western Union-ը թույլ է տվել Հայաստանի տարածքում գործող առեւտրային բանկերի հետ կնքված պայմանագրերի անհիմն եւ չպատճառաբանված խախտումներ: Մասնավորապես, ԿԲ-ն նշել է, թե արձանագրվել են դեպքեր, երբ դադարեցվել է հաճախորդների սպասարկումը բանկերի որոշ մասնաճյուղերում, ինչը կարող է խախտել բանկերի բնականոն գործունեությունը, ֆինանսական կայունությունը, ինչպես նաեւ հանգեցնի դրամական փոխանցումների ոլորտի անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակի:

----------


## dvgray

:Shok: 
Ու էտ ամենի մասին նրանք ասում են միայն հիմա՞, երբ ակընհայտ է որ սա քաղաքական որոշում է ու կապված է Արցախի հե՞տ

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, նախապատմությունը


*Ադրբեջանում արգելեցին Western Union–ը. «մեղավորը», ինչպես միշտ, հայերն են*

15:54 • 02.08.08


Ադրբեջանի Ազգային բանկի հատուկ հրամանով երկրի սահմանների ներսում դադարեցվել է Western Union և Money Gram դրամական փոխանցումներով զբաղվող համակարգերի գործունեությունը։

Համաձայն տվյալ հրամանի՝ Western Union–ի և MoneyGram–ի դրամական փոխանցումներն Ադրբեջանի տարածքում ամբողջությամբ կասեցվել են։ Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է Day.az ադրբեջանական կայքը։

Նշենք, որ հուլիսի 24–ին կայքը հրապարակել էր «տեղեկատվություն», ըստ որի «դրամական փոխանցումների խոշորագույն Western Union համակարգը հայկական սփյուռքին օգնում է փողեր փոխանցել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անջատողականներին», իսկ հուլիսի 28–ին հրապարակվել էր ևս մեկ հոդված՝ «Դրամական փոխանցումների ևս մեկ խոշոր համակարգ՝ MoneyGram–ը, նույնպես օգնում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անջատողականներին» վերնագրով։

Երկու հոդվածներում էլ կայքը մանրամասնորեն նկարագրել էր Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ դրամական փոխանցումներ կատարելու «վիրավորական փաստերը»։

Վերոնշյալ նյութերում կայքն Ադրբեջանի բոլոր համապատասխան կառույցներին կոչ էր արել համակցված կարգով հակազդել այս գործողություններին։

Այժմ, «ի ուրախություն» ադրբեջանական կայքի ներկայացուցիչների՝ Ադրբեջանի Ազգային բանկն աչքաթող չի արել խնդրանքը և միջամտել է տվյալ խնդրին։ Արդյունքում Ադրբեջանում այլևս չեն գործում դրամական փոխանցումներով զբաղվող աշխարհի խոշորագույն համակարգերը։


Tert.am

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ադրբեջանի դեպքը գիտեի, հասկանալի էր, բայց մեզ մոտ արգելելու պատճառը չհասկացա: Բացատրեք էլի:

----------


## Davo'o

Գրողը տանի, մի քիչ շուտ կարդայի էլի ես թեման: Երեկ ինչպես հաճախ է պատահում ժպիտը դեմքիս, անձնագիրս ու տասանիշ կոդը ձեռքիս գնացի WU-ի կետերից մեկը ու տխուր հետ վերադարձա: Գոնե արտասահմանում էլ տեղյակ պահեին, որ Հայաստան այլեւս չի կարելի կանխիկ ուղարկել եւ չընդունեին փոխանցումը: 
Լավ էր 100 դրամ պահել էի տուն հասնելու, թե չէ լրիվ այդ փոխանցման հույսով էի հայտնվել քաղաքի կենտրոնում:

----------


## REAL_ist

վերջնեն էս բադրջանցիք, սենց եթան առանց դրամական փոխանցումների կմնան :LOL:  քոչվոր ոչխարներ :Angry2:

----------


## Rammstein

:Shok: Ժամանակի անիվը ետ է պտտվում։ Մարդկությունը (մարդկությունը չէ, հայությունը) փոխանակ զարգանա, հետ ա զարգանում։ :Shok:

----------


## Alphaone

Քանի որ գործակցությունը վերականգնվել է, գիտե՞ք որ բանկերն են Վեսթերն Յունիոնով փոխանցումներ սպասարկում, ես միայն Արարատ բանկը գիտեմ, բայց իրենք քյավառում մասնաճյուղ չունեն:

----------

